# Need your prayers again please



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Our dog Ravi, who is a breeder for Canine Companions (they use the puppies as guide dogs for disabled people) is in critical care right now. She was spayed this morning at the CC vet, and was with them the past two weeks since she was in heat. When I went to pick her up at three, they said she was having trouble waking up (she was spayed early this morning). When I went back to her cage, she looked dead at first. She wouldn't respond to me at all, not even to lift her head or look at me. They said she had been very cold all day and her gums were a bad color. Obvious signs of shock to me at least. Still they wanted me to get her up and we ended up half-carrying, half-dragging her to my car, I guess because they closed at five and no one could stay with her. They said if she looked worse after I got her home, to take her to the emergency vet. I couldn't imagine her looking worse!!! I wanted her to stay with them until she was at least able to walk on her own!!! She obviously was in distress, breathing very heavily. Out in my car, the vet (who I've known for 18 years and is a very good person, I don't know whose job it was to keep an eye on Ravi today, the vet was breeding other dogs in a different section) went back in and got stuff for another blood sample, while Ravi lay motionless in the backseat, gasping for air. The vet went back in to run the blood and then Ravi began convulsing. I ran back inside and told them and they told me to take her to the emergency vet about ten minutes away. I got there in five and she couldn't walk in, I had to half carry, half drag her inside--where people were standing all around and not one of them offered to help, or get the door, or anything! I was appalled and the receptionist just continued checking out another lady at the desk while my dog is collapsed on the floor and convulsing, and I said, "Can anyone HELP me???" and then they brought a stretcher and we lifted her onto it and they took her back and I had to wait. Finally the vet saw me and said she has been bleeding internally all day since the surgery. She has no blood pressure at that point and was almost dead. What if I hadn't picked her up at three, would they just have let her sit in the back room in her cage and DIE for God's sake? This is these people's JOB, they are the VET CLINIC, and they just let all these signs of obvious distress go right by, ignoring her as they were so busy doing breedings today. One person said, "She is very slow to wake up, I've never had a dog this slow to come out of anesthetic, but she is older....oh wait, she's only five?" 

I was able to go back and see her in the operating room before I left and she did respond to my voice and even wagged her tail twice before going limp again. They have her entire stomach wrapped in ace bandages very tightly, trying to get her blood pressure up I guess somehow. She was on oxygen and I asked if she was going to die. They said they just didn't know but they were doing their best. I am SO PISSED OFF right now. The way they left her all day with very bad and obvious signs of illness and distress, in her cage, where she probably would have DIED if I hadn't been there at three to get her. I'm disgusted and very upset, I feel that if they had noticed sooner that she was so ill, they could have caught it earlier and her chances would be better at this moment. Now we are just waiting to see if she will make it, which I believe she will. Please keep her in your thoughts and please pray for her if you are the praying sort. I just had to get this on here first thing when I got home as I know we have such a wonderful prayer/positive thinking network here for us all. Thank you, I am just having faith that she will make it and be okay.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maryjane........this is terrible. I'm one of those that usually talks first and thinks later and it gets me in trouble LOTS of times......however, there is NO excuse for what you've just described that I can think of. Someone somewhere needs to know what happened. I"m pissed just reading this. IDIOTS is what they are if you ask me. I hope you don't let them get away with this. 
In the meantime, I DO hope that Ravi will pull through this and be ok. Wonder how many blind/disabled people would REALLY want a dog from this organization if they knew what really goes on. 
This is VERY sad.........
Concentrate on Ravi and getting her well and THEN deal with the morons.......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this is very upsetting! I work at a vet and they would have never allowed your dog to go anywhere in that condition. the techs stay with each dog untill they are awake. I wonder if the vet that did the surgery stitched her up right? I will send good prayers your way. I'm sorry this happend to you and Ravi.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mary Jane,

My heart is pounding. You have gone through so much. I wish that I could be there with you. I'll be praying for a positive outcome. Stay tuff girl, and think positive.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Mary Jane, I am so sorry to hear what has happened! I hope there is a way to report these people, as that certainly was NOT professional treatment of your dog. When I had mine spayed, they kept them for a couple of days, until they could walk, eat and pass a bowel movement. Not hours! That is just infuriating! What is this world coming too? I suspect you will know when they send you the bill, which will probably be mailed soon. I wouldn't pay it, either. They could have killed your dog, and not thought anything of it, from the sounds of it. I truly hope she is OK. I would like to know, WHO was supposed to be on "Post-Op Duty"??? Post-Op is a very critical time for a dog or cat. All sorts of things can happen. Hang in there, and keep us posted.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is such a horror story. I can't believe people like this run clinics and survive. I am so sorry this happend to you and especially Ravi. I am praying she will be alright.
Ethically they should have watched the dog post-op and NOT send her home after hours in thais condition, actually it is their duty to fix whatever the problem is. Unless you're an idiot and you don't know what you're doing you do everything to address the situation.

Please keep us updated on sweet Ravi.

Reti


----------



## auroraborealis (May 30, 2006)

*Prayers for Ravi*

Hello MaryJane !

So sorry to hear about this terrible situation. Something similar happened to my cat who was released too soon after an operation. These clinics should be closed or under strict scrutiny after such inacceptable lack of professionalism.

Susan


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so very sorry to hear about Ravi, MaryJane.
Sending positive thoughts she will make a complete recovery.

You need to make sure you take care of yourself as well.  
Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's terrible Maryjane. I definitely think you should report them. I had an awful experience with a veterinarian here that preformed a hysterectomy on a chicken. The hen laid eggs after. When I questioned her, she said the hen had two shell glands. Same thing happened with another hen two years later and then I knew the vet wasn't removing the right part. I don't use that vet anymore and at the time was talked out of making a formal complaint to the state. I've always regretted that I didn't make that complaint.
I hope you have access to other veterinarian clinics that will treat your animals in a more honoring way.
I'll be praying for a healthy outcome.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone....Ravi has come through the surgery and they fixed the uterine artery that was bleeding. Canine Companions is a very large corporation and they have had their vet clinic for over 20 years, and in general they do a good job. Today it seems they were very busy, and seemed to me that they didn't pay enough attention to her even if her surgery was "routine". They have performed this operation on thousands of dogs with very little problems and I know that everyone is human and can mess up, it's not that I am mad that they missed something doing the surgery, but that they just didn't notice how sick she really was afterwards. They technically "own" Ravi until her release papers are signed, so she is really "their" dog at the moment. Her release papers will go through soon and then she will be ours.

The emergency vet has given her blood and they are waiting for her to wake up. Her blood pressure is a main concern as it is only 70 and should be 120. They are going to give her more blood soon. I hate going to that E vet, they are very good at what they do and they are very nice there but every animal (with the exception of Gracie for her surgery) I've ever taken there has died.....from cancer, but still it is so hard to be there. The vet said if she makes it through tonight then her chances are good. So keep up the prayers and good thoughts guys. Thank you so much.


----------



## clhbubba (Jan 11, 2008)

Maryjane, I do not post often on this site, though I read the posts everyday and I've learned a lot about my pijjies doing so. I do enjoy reading about your animals and the pics you post. I have been a veterinary technician for 18 years and I am shocked Ravi was sent home in the condition she was. A dog that has bad color in the gums is in shock, bleeding internally, or both. And the fact that she was cold and still basically comatose should have been a clue to the people there that something was terribly wrong. I'm shocked that they didn't give her something immediately to control the convulsing before sending you away to another vet clinic, no matter if it is only 10 minutes away. I am extremely angry(and teary eyed) at the treatment she received, or should I say lack there of. Also at the way you were treated. Many people in the veterinary profession do not see our pets as family members. To some they are 'just animals' and are treated with less than compassionate care. I am so sorry. I hope that she continues to do well at the emergency clinic and I will pray for her. The ice packs on her stomach are to shrink the blood vessels and to help control the bleeding. Did they have to do a transfussion?? Is she on IV fluids? Did they do any bloodwork? I would ask them what her PCV(packed cell volume..red blood cell count) is. If it's over 30% it's not too terribly drastic, if it's below, there's certainly cause for great concern. Aside from Oxygen, I hope they have her on heat as well. A dogs norman temp is 101.0, give or take a bit. With her temp already low, plus the ice packs, she could chill more. I hope I'm not over stepping suggesting these things, I'm just so angry at how she/you have been treated. Please keep us posted.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Praying for Ravi, so sorry for what Ravi and you are going through.

Nothing good to say about the vet clinic.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

MJ, 
I just read your post about Ravi. I'm sending healing energy/prayer to her as soon as I end this note.

Margaret


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Count me in too. I will say a special prayer for Ravi tonight. 

It is hard to belive this kind of thing goes on in this day and age. No excuse.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's just appalling, Maryjane. I understand they are busy, but how could they possibly send Ravi home when she was obviously in great distress? Didn't anyone check her while she was in post-op? You're right--if you hand't picked her up when you did, she probably would have died. That poor dog! I'm praying for her.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Get well soon, Ravi! 

Maryjane I am so sorry that you are going through this, I absolutely hate sending any animal to surgery and will be desperate until I get them back safe and sound.

I have to say it, however many operations the surgery has carried out without trouble when they handed Ravi over to you they were acting unprofessionally, negligently and without the slightest trace of compassion.

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry MJ .. I'm wishing, and hoping, and praying for Ravi.

Dang these worthless people! Sorry .. I've had a bad day too, and I am just sick of people about now. 

Bless you and Ravi!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She is doing much better!!! The nurse who assisted with her surgery said that her temperature is normal (she was very cold) and her blood pressure is 130, which from 70 is amazing. They wanted it at least 120. She even stood up while they changed her towels. The nurse said she's doing very good and should improve throughout the night, and they will wean her off the medication to keep her blood pressure up. She is also on a nice narcotic drip so hopefully feeling no pain. THANK YOU to all who said prayers for her and were thinking of her. My mom always says, "I have my church group and you have your pigeon group, and between the two, I don't think we could get more prayers going if we had to!" We are very lucky to have you all. Thank you again so much.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's good news, MJ! Please keep us posted and give Ravi a smooch and a scritch from all of us when she is able to have those!

Terry


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

These kind of things are very upsetting , and it really ticks me off ! That was a VERY unprofessional way for these people to initially handle that situation .  

Veterinary care anymore is getting as expensive as going to the doctor , its not unusual to spend 5 or 600 bucks on your pet at a whack , so you expect to get the best care possible . Everybody is in too big a hurry , seems nobody gives a crap anymore , but they can sure make out a big bill for you to pay . If they botch something up they want you to pay again . 

Sounds to me like somebody wasn't paying attention to the animal during the day , and then just shined you on because they were busy . Sometimes the left hand just doesnt know what the right hand is doing in a big place and things get fouled up . Thats no excuse though , You have every right to be upset ! 

Sounds like they have a handle on the situation now thankfully ,  but If you hadnt of did what you did and insisted , you would have most probably lost the dog though . 

You are right Terry , sometimes you just get sick of people and how they operate . I know why I get along with animals better than people anymore  .... it makes me kind of sour in my old age . 



I'm glad Ravi is on the mend !!! Keep us posted . That was a pretty close call gal  

Hambone


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maryjane, 

I'm very sorry to hear how your beloved dog, Ravi was treated at the vets and after her surgery. I am relieved for you though to read that she's improving finally. I'm sure you were beside yourself with worry and dread when you first brought her home. Hopefully she's going to be fine now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ravi. But I sure am glad to read your most recent update.

I'm sending my thoughts and prayers up for Ravi and you, you can count on that!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Such a horrifying experience MJ  I'm so so sorry Ravi was treated so poorly. Unbelievable. Of course Ravi and you have my prayers and comforting thoughts. Hopefully she continued to improve during the night. And when she is fully recovered (and your nerves have recovered a bit) you can register a complaint against that vet clinic  Keep thinking positively MJ!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your update was such a pleasure to read this morning, Mary Jane.
Continuing to send positive thoughts for Ravi.

*YOU GO, sweet girl*.  
You'll be up & chasing your tail in no time.  

Cindy


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Horrors 

From the sound of it I thought they had either OD'd her on the anesthetic or left her bleeding somewhere. I confess I skimmed all the posts (how'd I miss this thread??) so not sure what went wrong but I was looking for the outcome. It looks like Ravi is going to be OK, thank Heaven, and that is the important part! 

I am really shocked at how unprofessional the vet clinic staff was about this...almost as if they knew they screwed up and wanted it swept under the nearest rug as fast as possible


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, In a way I am glad I didn't read this until this morning because it would have upset me so much. I am so very happy Ravi is doing better and I will certainly say prayers for this sweet dog.

I hope you don't mind me doing this but I thought it may help if everyone saw who sweet Ravi is. This picture was taken when she had her last litter. She is a beautiful little mother and I pray she gets 100% well.

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/June2007/photo#5078643016189623474


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maryjane said:


> She is doing much better!!! The nurse who assisted with her surgery said that her temperature is normal (she was very cold) and her blood pressure is 130, which from 70 is amazing. They wanted it at least 120. She even stood up while they changed her towels. The nurse said she's doing very good and should improve throughout the night, and they will wean her off the medication to keep her blood pressure up. She is also on a nice narcotic drip so hopefully feeling no pain. THANK YOU to all who said prayers for her and were thinking of her. My mom always says, "I have my church group and you have your pigeon group, and between the two, I don't think we could get more prayers going if we had to!" We are very lucky to have you all. Thank you again so much.


Thanks goodness! they should tear your bill up! I'am glad she is getting better care now. keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Mary Jane, I am so glad your dog is doing better today. I was really worried last night! I hope she is home soon. I agree with Hambone also, as I know why I get along with animals better than people myself!  I don't think I'd pay that Vet for the spaying, either. I think they really have nerve, if they send you a bill. IF they do, tell them you'll pay it, IF they pay for the Emergency care you had to get BECAUSE of them.  Just a thought....


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Still here with you and Ravi very much in my thoughts and concerns.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone again, and thank you Maggie for putting up that sweet picture of her. One of those puppies shown was Finnegan when he was born! She is continuing to do well. During the night she had some heart problems with erratic heartbeats but it stabilized and she is resting but is alert. They are going to keep her at least for the day and probably tonight. Canine Companions has to pay for the e-vet since she is still technically "their" dog, which is a relief. When she was at the CC vet, where she was spayed, that is something we don't pay for since she is "their" dog until she is officially retired as a breeder, then she will be our dog. They do all their own medical work on the dogs in their program. So it's not like a normal vet that I took her to, it is the vet for the organization that "owns" her. 

The vet that did the actual surgery is a family friend of ours, goes to church with my mom, and is a caring and loving person. Though she wasn't around during the day to check on Ravi's recovery (there were other people in the office that were supposedly watching her), she feels terrible that this happened and has called several times through the night to check on her progress. She personally is having a very hard time with her adopted son and other things in her life, so that may account for her releasing Ravi to me without noticing the bad signs. She has so much on her mind. We are all only human after all, which yesterday I didn't find consoling but today I am in a better frame of mind.  I was under the impression yesterday that she had been there the whole time but she was in a different area supervising breedings and someone else was supposed to be looking after Ravi. That person had checked on her and just thought she was slow to come out of the anesthetic. So yes, it was handled badly, but it ended up okay and hopefully this will be a lesson for the future for them. Thank you again for all your kind words, thoughts, prayers, and scritches. Ravi will be even more spoiled than usual when she finally gets to come home!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ, thank you for letting us know. I expect she will improve a lot when she goes home. Finn will probably be glad to see his Mama.

PS - In the picture, is Finn the one that his mom has her head on?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm so glad that Ravi is doing better. With your initial post yesterday, I was fuming.  I just couldn't imagine having to go through that. Give Ravi kisses and tell her the whole pigeon loving kingdom is wishing her well.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Im real glad and relieved to hear it was a misunderstanding and your vet's office isn't staffed with buffoons  Give Ravi yet another hug


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so happy about the update.
I bet Ravi can't wait to get home and so do you.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear Ravi is stable and will SOON be going home. Spoil her little (rotten) for me, will you? She deserves it.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

MJ

Maybe they will let Ravi retire after this ordeal. I am so glad to hear that she will be coming home.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ravi is doing well, her heart isn't beating quite right yet, which they say is common with abdominal surgeries and a lot of blood loss. She is on medication to help it be normal and they think it will be fine in the next few days, but she will stay with them until then. She is eating and drinking and even goes out to go to potty outside. Yes Feather, she will definitely be retired after this! And she'll be very happy about it. I'm not sure if that is Finn she has her head on in that picture, it's hard to tell when they're so little.  But he was one of the first ones born so one of them is him. Hard to believe he is over 100 lbs now....and still growing.  Thanks again for everyone's support, we are so lucky she is doing so well.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I didn't get to the forum until this afternoon, and I'm so relieved to hear Ravi is improving! What an answer to prayer. It was also a relief to hear that Ravi's treatment wasn't callousness on the part of the vet, but a breakdown in communication of some kind with the staff. I was moved almost to tears all over again by the photo--what a sweet face Ravi has. 

-Cathy


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been 'away' a bit lately MJ so just came across this thread tonight. I was absolutely apauled by the experience poor Ravi has endured!  I have just read the entire thread out to my sister who is a veterinary nurse and she is really angry too that this was allowed to happen.

I'm so relieved that she is getting better. Give her a huge hug from us!

Lindi & Jude


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

MJ, I am so glad your dog is doing better! I was also worried. Good thing for prayers!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi MJ and Ravi!!

I, too, missed this thread...been in and out, but am SO GLAD to read that Ravi is on the road to recovery!!

While our first reaction is to strike out, it's even harder to wait and see what the situation really was. Could be that the person checking on Ravi was not familiar with the "signs" she was showing or inexperienced or both?

We are all sooo glad to read such positive Ravi updates!!

Sending love, hugs and scritches to you both!!

Shi & queaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well hopefully Ravi will get to come home tomorrow.  They weaned her off the iv meds for her heart and it is almost normal with a "rare irregular beat". The med was Lidocaine. Now she has oral meds to take for the next few days at least. The vet said we could probably pick her up later tonight (they're 24 hours) but I thought it best to leave her there at least another night so they can monitor her and make sure she's okay to come home. So hopefully we'll have her by tomorrow night.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Maryjane,
I just saw this thread. What a terrible experience for Ravi & you.
Thanks be to God she was able to pull-through & is on the road to recovery.
May God keep her in His care.

Phyll


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Mj,
Still Praying, However, Still Very Upset.
I Cancelled The Spay Of My German Shepherd That Was Scheduled For The 9th. 
It's Been A Sad Week, But So Glad That Our Lord And St. Francis Have Answered Our Prayers By Pulling Ravi Through. 
We'll All Feel Better When Ravi Is Back Home And Fully Recovered.
I Still Can't Address Here And Now What My Thoughts Are Concerning The Neglect Ravi And You Suffered. 
This Really Made Me Sick, But I'm Just Focused On Praying.
Looking Forward To More Good News.
Bless You & Keep The Faith.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Maryjane ,

SO glad to hear that Ravi is on the mend and will be home with you soon . 

When I first read this thread I was pretty upset the way they had treated you and Ravi .... maybe I jumped to conclusions a bit prematurely . But a life was at stake and without your persistance things could have gone very wrong . You know the vet and staff better than any of us , so if it was just miscommunication forgive and move on I say , and it appears to be . I realize in a busy office an emergency can get out of hand very quickly and nobody meant any harm or malice . 

Anyway , bottom line , everything turned out well and Ravi should be up and her old self in a week or so from the sound of it . Dogs are pretty tough critters ! 

Keep us posted and hugs to Ravi ,

Hambone


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ravi is home!!  I got to pick her up at 1:30. She is very happy to be home, and sat up most of the way home with her nose out the window. She is feeling SO much better. She has to stay quiet and be separated from the other dogs, which is the hardest part as they know she's here and they are all so excited to see each other through the slider. Finn even tried to jump through the low kitchen window.  She settled down and is sleeping now. 

I guess this is a case of all's well that end's well.....the important thing is she is safe and will be okay. Christin, I wouldn't worry about spaying your dog, I think it would be fine to do as this was just a freak accident and very rarely occurs. Yes Ravi sure does have a lot of angels and St. Francis looking out for her, as well as everyone here and in her life. I just finished a book about St. Francis of Assisi, it was loosely based on his life story and very interesting. He risked everything to help not only animals but people too. Thanks AGAIN to everyone for your kind thoughts, words, and prayers, and Ravi really is enjoying all the extra pats and scritches.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ. thank you so much for letting us know Ravi is home and doing well. I'm so happy to hear this. And, Finn wants to see his mama!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so glad to hear Ravi is home. Give her some extra kisses from me.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good news that Ravi is home and doing good. Rub her belly for me.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Praise God she is home--that is great news, Maryjane. Give her a pat for me. She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is great news! Thanks to you for catching this in the nick of time. We love you Ravi. Your free girl!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know that Ravi is home, now. I'm sure the TLC and comfort of home will speed her continuing recovery! 

I wonder if spay surgery becomes more risky if the dog has had several litters? Would that increase the blood supply to that area?


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

AMEN, AMEN, AMEN...PRAISE GOD FROM WHOM ALL BLESSINGS FLOW!

Great news to hear before bed....was praying ALL day today the moment I awoke! Even told a few co-workers about it...nobody could believe it!!!

M.J., I know that Daisy will be fine, however, with everything that has happened recently, I knew I would really be freaking out more than usual. I'll let everyone here know when she is re-scheduled as it seems like we all have 'connections' in High Places!

Sooooo very thankful & happy about this, so I thought I'd share this youtube video clip with everyone to celebrate Ravi's miraculous recovery. 
Enjoy and God Bless!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=chXEraRnE4o


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I was just playing that video and my dove Ivan started cooing through the whole thing....he's been asleep for hours and I haven't heard a peep from him, with the TV on even, but apparently he felt the need to chip in on this lovely performance, making it that much more special.  

I'm sure Daisy will be just fine, I understand you wanting to put it off until "things" settle down. Thank you to you and to everyone, again and again.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

I was also blessed, M.J....While I was viewing the video, Rally and Ally also started cooing up a storm!!! They were also sleeping and I was out on my deck! I ran into the bedroom to see if they were ok being that I've been on edge lately and realized that the song could be heard from their room! So true it is that even little creatures worship Him!
So glad you shared that!!!
I'll have a nice sleep....at least for a few hours! 
Have a peaceful day....my prayers continue for you and yours!


----------

